# the CRICKET channel



## crawwww (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok lets start this thread with Sir DON'S blessings

*t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:HOH5gfYIPwAtaM:*www.abc.net.au/reslib/200801/r219687_862016.jpg


----------



## Apple Juice (Feb 20, 2010)

crawwww said:


> Ok lets start this thread with Sir DON'S blessings
> 
> *t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:HOH5gfYIPwAtaM:*www.abc.net.au/reslib/200801/r219687_862016.jpg


i knows i re is @ nuub but nt a nuub liek u c0py classic threads  i kn0es ur day. dere is s0 m@ny cricket threads but u make 0ne and c0py s0meone's post, y0u r a real nuuuub n i hates nuuubs liek u.   
i dink u sud g0 t0 kindergarden


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 20, 2010)

lol.... its seems like a copy of our football channel thread .... even the poll is the same...

& theres already threads for cricket so dont make duplicate threads
do a search before u make one

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121728&highlight=cricket

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85265&page=69&highlight=cricket

p.s.- apple juice peace man... chill out


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 20, 2010)

Whoops! Wrong Channel. Now where is THE REMOTE?


----------



## crawwww (Feb 20, 2010)

Apple Juice said:


> i knows i re is @ nuub but nt a nuub liek u c0py classic threads  i kn0es ur day. dere is s0 m@ny cricket threads but u make 0ne and c0py s0meone's post, y0u r a real nuuuub n i hates nuuubs liek u.
> i dink u sud g0 t0 kindergarden





ssk_the_gr8 said:


> lol.... its seems like a copy of our football channel thread .... even the poll is the same...
> 
> & theres already threads for cricket so dont make duplicate threads
> do a search before u make one
> ...





Liverpool_fan said:


> Whoops! Wrong Channel. Now where is THE REMOTE?



u people are just jealous because nobody in india like football except u, who are nothing but showoffs and pretend to like football when actually u don't know anything about it. So keep away from this thread if u don't like it.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 20, 2010)

trollmao


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2010)

Its ironic when a cricket thread is attacked so much in the land of bat and ball


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2010)

heh!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101758

^^ it was started by me.

Funny thing is, we only had football fans posting over there. 

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------




crawwww said:


> u people are just jealous because nobody in india like football except u, who are nothing but showoffs and pretend to like football when actually u don't know anything about it. So keep away from this thread if u don't like it.


Post of the year!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2010)

it seems crawww is a collaboration of M/S ico LFC_fan & Krow  Share the password with me too


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 20, 2010)

ROFL!! ^^

Post of ze year in Feb? (a worthy choice though xD )

Footie pwns crickets. Cricket is good, but Footie is beyond God-like IMO. 

On a side note: is it a troll?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2010)

No Eboue= cricket FAIL


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 20, 2010)

now heres something where all of us enemies are gonna be "United" 




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No Eboue= cricket FAIL



totally true....add lucas, Berba.....all of 'em 





thewisecrab said:


> ROFL!! ^^
> 
> Post of ze year in Feb? (a worthy choice though xD )
> 
> ...



post of the year..... yes
footie is god like.... oh yeah baby!!!! totally true
footie is filled with awesomeness
it is .......LEGEND..............................wait for it....................keep waiting.................ARY 

PS- i know i'm watching a lot of HIMYM

& about the troll thing - even i have been having my doubts



crawwww said:


> u people are just jealous because nobody in india like football except u, who are nothing but showoffs and pretend to like football when actually u don't know anything about it. So keep away from this thread if u don't like it.



LOL..... crawwww= epic phail!!!!!

ico actually started the cricket thread


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2010)

Sachin rocks.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 20, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> trollmao



Troll???? YOU ARE THE REAL TROLL HERE



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> lol.... its seems like a copy of our football channel thread .... even the poll is the same...



Copy??? Who has the copyrights? Go sue me for a million dollars. 

Don't u guys copy material from other websites and paste them here? Who has given u permission to do so? Honestly, there is nothing intelligent posted in "the football channel" thread for which u can accuse me of copying. I have just used the idea of the poll here and also to put in some humour I added the Sir Don Bradman blessing post.


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2010)

^ lol nothing to get angry.


----------



## azzu (Feb 20, 2010)

cmon
u football fanatics leave the thread immediately


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2010)

^KIndly bring the kirkit lovers, will you and then we will leave one by one. It seems no kirkit waala is interested in posting in this thread


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 20, 2010)

Kirkit le looooo!!! Are kirkit le looooooooo!!

Hmm... still no one wants it! 

More football-wallahs here than kirkit-wallahs!!


----------



## azzu (Feb 20, 2010)

i think u guys (football fanz) have nothing to talk about football so raiding cricket or other threads


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2010)

The actual thing is that we have seen how much everyone prefers to post in Cricket threads.  They get lost after a period of time.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 21, 2010)

> Troll???? YOU ARE THE REAL TROLL HERE



 look who's angry  cra(www)p


----------



## crawwww (Feb 21, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> look who's angry  cra(www)p



hahaha so funny..... what u did to my id: cra(www)p. ...................... *XT(erminator)RA CRAP*

SA lose 2 wickets. need 200 more


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 21, 2010)

finally,the first page of this rotten channel is already ruined thanks to the epic comments of some of the football fans and the lol creator of the thread.don wud be shamed to death


----------



## crawwww (Feb 21, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> finally,the first page of this rotten channel is already ruined thanks to the epic comments of some of the football fans and the lol creator of the thread.don wud be shamed to death



epic comments????? hahahahahahaha they were more like idiotic comments made by a bunch of losers who think they are "cool" coz they think they know some names of football players. By the way have u ever played real football, not the fifa world cup series on ur home computer?

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------

yes!!! India on the verge of victory! It's time for celebrations. Indian Footballers suck Cricketers rule!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hmm.... Cricket channel? Sounds more like cricket vs football channel.


----------



## azzu (Feb 21, 2010)

80 from 50 will kallis be able to win the match for proteas ?
he iz definitely man of match for me


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 21, 2010)

@crawwww

lol . .footie iz better than gully kirket I'm sure 

@ssk
Awes Awes Awes Awes Awes Awes Awes Awes AWESOME!! 
Just like Canada, why-oh-why is kirket even a sport?  


On Topic, what's the fraaking score? no TV due to exams


----------



## crawwww (Feb 21, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> 
> lol . .footie iz better than gully kirket I'm sure
> 
> ...



What do u know about cricket or for that matter, football?


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 21, 2010)

^^

Eat Complan. Dont takes offense. I can has like what sport I can wants. Kapish?

LOL. (2 can play the same game  . Sorry AppyJuice for using his tagline )


----------



## crawwww (Feb 21, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> 
> Eat Complan. Dont takes offense. I can has like what sport I can wants. Kapish?
> 
> LOL. (2 can play the same game  . Sorry AppyJuice for using his tagline )



offence? 

well in ur very own words which u copied from somewhere else, I can has like what sport I can wants. So cricket,be it! And so GTFO here. u football wannabes suck. well at least india is no. 1 in cricket. where is football?


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2010)

lol, idiot!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 21, 2010)

LMAO!!


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2010)

crawwww said:


> Indian Footballers suck Cricketers rule!!!


You know what, you are now acting like a typical a$$wipe.

btw, let me be clear about the fact that this thread was flooded because you called us "showoffs" like an idiot. :/

No one here hates cricket.  What Apple Juice was saying that there were/are many Cricket threads, why not bump them instead (like I had started "the CRICKET channel" long time ago) ???? Posting in a present thread is better than creating a new.

You yourself created a debate. lol.

Indians are NOT physical and can only be no. 1 in Cricket. Hockey - our national sport is 10x physical and better than cricket. Football is a passion all over the globe.

I don't hate cricket, but I'm just stating a simple fact.

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------




crawwww said:


> By the way have u ever played real football,


 How old are you?


----------



## crawwww (Feb 21, 2010)

yes india wins by 1 run!!! What a thriller! Well, what's new in football? One more boring draw?

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------




ico said:


> Indians being are NOT physical and can only be no. 1 in Cricket.



this shows u r narrow minded and racist. U r the real a$$ wipe, butt wiping ur football clown friends. By the way how old r u?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Pipe down, people.


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2010)

crawwww said:


> this shows u r narrow minded and racist.


I'm just saying the truth.

I apologize for my above post though.





crawwww said:


> U r the real a$$ wipe, butt wiping ur football clown friends.


When did I say that "Cricket sucks"?

Can you please point that out, kid.



crawwww said:


> Well, what's new in football? One more boring draw?


I guess your views are the same on our National Sport - Hockey.


----------



## azzu (Feb 21, 2010)

aah a cliff hanger
atlast india won by 1 run


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2010)

yup, Sachin won the match.


----------



## azzu (Feb 21, 2010)

ico said:


> yup, Sachin won the match.



sachin ? wat ru talking about ?


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2010)

What a save he made in the last over.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 21, 2010)

Our bowling and fielding really needs to improve. praveen kumar gave a wide ball when SA needed 4 runs from 1 ball.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 22, 2010)

ico said:


> What a save he made in the last over.



awesome save


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 22, 2010)

crawwww said:


> offence?
> 
> well in ur very own words which u copied from somewhere else, I can has like what sport I can wants. So cricket,be it! And so GTFO here. u football wannabes suck. well at least india is no. 1 in cricket. where is football?


I copied? sh1t. Get a life kiddo.

I used AppyJuice's analogy of "Eat Horlicks". That's all. "I can has" is my own quote. Sheeesh 

Want to have an earnest discussion about footie? Come to the Footie Channel. On second thought, dont. You'll end up ruining everything with your needless "u suck I rule" n00b ideology.

I posted here as (with the case of every cricket thread we create) it ends up in the archives after a few days. 

Dont get started on the "where is India in football?" topic. Then what about F1? (Mallya's team is a disaster, other than Fisichella's 2nd place last year which he got just to race with Ferrari) Yet people watch. 

Tennis? It's one joke after another with Mirza. Lee-Hesh only are noteworthy of praise (and getting old). Yet people watch for Fedex, Nadal, Murray, Djoker also.

Olympic sports? Hmm . . I could go on and on . . Yet people do watch the Olympics when they arrive (and screw India's lacklustre performance too).

Basketball? Huge fan following in India. Does India play at the international level? No. 

Cricket. Other than 15 handpicked countries, who plays? It's obvious that India HAS to do well if playing against just 10 nations (rankings-wise). 

It's bcoz of cricket that other sports have suffered terribly. India did win Nehru Cup recently (you know that? ) yet not widely publicized. Sehwag is now endorsing FIH's WC as nobody knows any recognizable hockey star. C'wealth games are precariously poised. 

LOL. Don try to mess around with sports. Atleast us footie fans know what we talk about.


----------



## azzu (Feb 22, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> Cricket. Other than 15 handpicked countries, who plays? It's obvious that India HAS to do well if playing against just 10 nations (rankings-wise).



Yea ur Right Thats Y india is one of the Richest Board in the World and has One of the costliest league in the world , (its has also been considered for 2020 olympics)
no , Game should Be underestimated like u said , So y Post a Post against Crick in the crick thread isnt it Bad ? there May be Not many fans of crick in this forum so what u want to monopoly every sports thread ?
cmon dude if u really dislike cricket make a thread naming "cricket sucks" 
dont ruin this thread , U dont Get bothered if this thread will go to archives
I still say make new thread Stating your problems about sports and cricket and we'll try to send it to BCCI or Olympic committee


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2010)

@Apple Juice, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1208691&postcount=2 is in direct violation of Forum rules. He may have copied the concept of the thread from The Football Channel. All you need to do is give a decent warning asking the OP to change the poll and thread title. You DO NOT have any right to go on personal attack! and @ssk_the_gr8 did it in the right way  in "*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1208698&postcount=3"

@crawwww, if any comment/post offends you, you better report that to mods. Sometimes, some posts make you angry but that doesn't mean that you have to post comments with words like a$$. You are a new entrant in TDF and you are already gaining a bad name for yourself. As others said, you better continue the disucussion in existing cricket threads than creating a new thread. One long cricket thread is better than few short-lived threads.

@Arsenal_Gunners, @thewisecrab, @klaw-24, @XTerminator_09, You guys have been long time football fans but it doesn't look good to attack cricket threads and post such comments. Be decent yaar. This forum is fast losing its value and such threads only accelerate it! Football is a great game and I myself follow more of Football, F1 and Tennis than Cricket but Cricket too is not an easy sport  and Amla's innings in 3rd test in an example of that. So please stop disrespecting this game.


----------



## azzu (Feb 22, 2010)

^ well said Desii and 
total respect for your post


----------



## Apple Juice (Feb 22, 2010)

desiibond said:


> @Apple Juice, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1208691&postcount=2 is in direct violation of Forum rules. He may have copied the concept of the thread from The Football Channel. All you need to do is give a decent warning asking the OP to change the poll and thread title. You DO NOT have any right to go on personal attack! and @ssk_the_gr8 did it in the right way  in "*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1208698&postcount=3"


i gets angry  dat is y is p0sted, dat crawww always seems to del1berately attack pe0ple n  his past post1ng rec0rd is full of threads which are 0f no use with de ids jxcess and awww :mad : mad:  
i m s0rry if i 0ffended someone plz forgive me


----------



## crawwww (Feb 22, 2010)

PLEASE CAN WE DISCUSS MORE OF CRICKET AND LESS OF FOOTBALL HERE. It seems some ppl here in TDF have a wrong impression that football is more popular in india, which is absolutely false. Yes cricket is played among a handful of 10-12 countries but for any indian cricketer to play at an international level he has to face very very strong domestic competition which is not easy. First of all it's wrong to say that cricket overshadows other sports and because of which other sports suffer. Can u tell me how did these sports persons, Anju George, Lee-Hesh, Abhinav Bindra, Geeth Sethi, Rathore, Vishy Anand, etc achieve so much inspite of cricket being popular? Actually indian football is not that gr8 and there are just a handful of ppl in TDF who are making such a big ruckus about it's popularity. It seems to me they are just show offs who are trying to look "cool" and are not really interested in that sport. That's why they started attacking my thread as they think playing cricket is not cool. Also there was nothing intelligent in the football thread for which u can accuse me of copying. Yes I agree the thread title and the poll is the same but those are the only things which are similar, nothing else.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2010)

Apple Juice said:


> i gets angry  dat is y is p0sted, dat crawww always seems to del1berately attack pe0ple n  his past post1ng rec0rd is full of threads which are 0f no use with de ids jxcess and awww :mad : mad:
> i m s0rry if i 0ffended someone plz forgive me



The more you respond, the more the attacks will be. Everytime you see him or anyone else post offending posts, just take it to the notice of mods, who these days look to be a bit more active (though not very).

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------




crawwww said:


> PLEASE CAN WE DISCUSS MORE OF CRICKET AND LESS OF FOOTBALL HERE. It seems some ppl here in TDF have a wrong impression that football is more popular in india, which is absolutely false. Yes cricket is played among a handful of 10-12 countries but for any indian cricketer to play at an international level he has to face very very strong domestic competition which is not easy. First of all it's wrong to say that cricket overshadows other sports and because of which other sports suffer. Can u tell me how did these sports persons, Anju George, Lee-Hesh, Abhinav Bindra, Geeth Sethi, Rathore, Vishy Anand, etc achieve so much inspite of cricket being popular? Actually indian football is not that gr8 and there are just a handful of ppl in TDF who are making such a big ruckus about it's popularity. It seems to me they are just show offs who are trying to look "cool" and are not really interested in that sport. That's why they started attacking my thread as they think playing cricket is not cool. Also there was nothing intelligent in the football thread for which u can accuse me of copying. Yes I agree the thread title and the poll is the same but those are the only things which are similar, nothing else.



@crawwww, ENOUGH!!! first line, you ask to stop talking about non-cricket and you go on talking about everything except cricket. 

Continue the CRICKET discussion in the "cricket channel" that is provided by ssk in the third post of this thread!

*Requesting MODS to lock this thread as it is going nowhere. *


----------



## crawwww (Feb 22, 2010)

THIS THREAD SHOULD NOT BE LOCKED AS THERE ARE LESS THAN 20 DAYS FOR THE IPL AND THERE ARE NO OTHER THREADS DISCUSSING IT. Yes the poll is somewhat similar to the one in the foot channel but that doesn't mean the thread should be locked. Don't u want to know what ppl think of the above IPL teams? Come on don't be such a spoil sport. All these attacks were started by the football ppl not me. Please read the posts carefully. They are just trying to ruin this thread.


Coming to cricket, it seems the Aussie juggernaut can't be stopped. They beat pakis and indies comprehensively in all forms of the games even with most of their great players having retired.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2010)

OK, before I clear out of here.
Wasn't there a nice cricket thread already by pr.itdude? I thought that was a healthy thread but sadly not bumped since November/December. tbh the remote post I made was precisely due to that reason, I mean there's a thread already and duplicate threads is certainly not a good idea. Imagine if I start another Football Thread I am pretty sure it wouldn't be welcomed. Isn't it? 
A sporting thread needs lot more than interest in the sport btw, and that's one dedicated member who keeps the thread going, Arsenal_Gunners, has been doing that for ages, with most others joining him later; in Football Channel. There's no Cricket v Football brainer there.


----------



## azzu (Feb 22, 2010)

aah cmon Desii He'z(crww) responding to footie'z anti cricket responses 
no offence meant to anyone

Yea aussies r certainly proving that there r the No"1 team even with all new team (mostly)
iam keen on banglore's perfomance this year


----------



## crawwww (Feb 22, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> OK, before I clear out of here.
> Wasn't there a nice cricket thread already by pr.itdude? I thought that was a healthy thread but sadly not bumped since November/December. tbh the remote post I made was precisely due to that reason, I mean there's a thread already and duplicate threads is certainly not a good idea. Imagine if I start another Football Thread I am pretty sure it wouldn't be welcomed. Isn't it?
> A sporting thread needs lot more than interest in the sport btw, and that's one dedicated member who keeps the thread going, Arsenal_Gunners, has been doing that for ages, with most others joining him later; in Football Channel. There's no Cricket v Football brainer there.



It seems ur only intention is to get my thread locked. Even if there are other cricket threads there is no poll of the above kind associated with it. So had to start a new thread. My advise to u is that if u don't like cricket stay away from all cricket threads.


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 22, 2010)

@LFC_fan

There was also a thread on IPL last year, and year before that. Pretty popular (like pr.it.dude's thread, but it got lost into oblivion)

@azzu
That was in response to crawwww. Not directed at cricket fans in general. But I guess I did make a point. 

@desiibond
No worries re. I dont mind discussing cricket, but I cant stand someone calling us footie fans as posers. It makes all footie fans stand up and hit back. Be it a Pool fan or a *twitches* Citeh fan. Hence the overwhelming bashing of crawwwww by footie fans.


His comment started the flames. (plus his thread intro post+poll completely resembles the football channel) How would like it if someone called you a poser for listening to the kind of music you listen to? or car you drive? or way you talk? Same goes for sports. (just an example, not to be taken literally as my Qs to you)

Anyway, let's bury this and move on. It's getting boring with the Footie vs Kirket flames. And it's getting in the way of those who genuinely want to post here.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 22, 2010)

azzu said:


> Yea aussies r certainly proving that there r the No"1 team even with all new team (mostly)
> iam keen on banglore's perfomance this year



What do u think of india's bowling? In yesterday's match when SA needed 4 runs from 1 ball praveen kumar gave a wide ball.

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------




thewisecrab said:


> His comment started the flames.



My comments didn't start the flames. It was u ppl who started flaming here to ruin my thread. I was just retaliating to the posts u all made. Please read the posts carefully.


----------



## azzu (Feb 22, 2010)

^ india's bowling has be deteriorating from last 5-8 matches 
i feel because batsmen are much overrated no one cares for bowlers (only in india though)
it felt good when jadeja got MOM coz of his performance (mainly bowling)
and about praveen giving away free run and xtra ball at that time was real annoy but as a bowler i can understand the pressure he would have gone thru but its a no xception on that level of crick
and about proteas they are famous for bottlenecks


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 22, 2010)

@crawwww

Chuck it. We all made our points. You have too. Let's move on.


*move on. move on. move on. move on. move on. move on.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 22, 2010)

Thread locked. Please use the threads mentioned in this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1208698&postcount=3

And please guys.. I don't want to ban anyone.. So behave!


----------

